# doesn't feel like its building boost sometimes. 2.7t w/ tiptronic



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

ok so when I rev the engine while in neutral i can hear the turbos spool. but once im driving if i apply throttle it accelerates rather slowly then feels like the boost comes on then starts bucking... but if i apply throttle then back off a centimeter and roll on the throttle the boost comes on nice and smooth and pulls to the red line no problem. once the tranny shifts i have to back off the throttle and roll back on it to get the power again. at first i thought it was the trans but it seems more like an engine problem since the throttle pedal affects it. would the DV's or n75 do this? i dont have vagcom so i cant see if its throwing codes. also would a OBDII scanner show codes or is it's parameters limited? 

note: theres not check engine light. idk if it would show one for something likes this. just thought i should add it.


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

OBD's can read the cars diagnostics but only if you are throwing a code...check engine light. I had a similar problem with mine and it turns out that cylinder 5 and 6's coilpacks were pretty much shot. The problem with me jumping to conclutions about that being your issue is that fact I picked my car up with a hell of a lot of issues and when I was running the codes that wasnt an issue, that occured after I had it flashed with the APR software. What I would suggest is go to a CAP or autozone, they can check for codes for free and it may find the problem. Could also take a few times of driving the car for the code to throw, god knows mine threw it 2 or 3 days of driving like it was going to explode.


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks for the reply. i've think i narrowed it down to water in the gas. it sat for a long time with very little gas in it (not my fault i just recently bought it). but when it has about a 16th of a tank left, it stalls if i put it in drive and attempt to take off. but with a full tank it hardly stutters but still sometimes does. it progress' as the tank empties it seems like. also a weird thing happend yesterday. went to work in the morning no check engine light. none on the way home. went to run some errands later that day, check engine light was on. so i went to an AP store and tried to have them look at the codes but the OBD tool couldnt connect to the ecu. same thing with my bluetooth adapter, it wont talk to the ecu but works fine on other cars. anyway this morning on my way to work no check engine light....???!!! but i havent done a tune up on it yet so that will happen before winter for sure.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

looks like gas pump to me...


----------

